# How to get an e-dirham card?



## leahkay80 (Oct 30, 2011)

We are bringing our cats to Dubai and have been told we need to get an e-dirham card in order to pay the fees on arrival - ie. we cannot pay by any other means. So far we've been to all the banks and the main post office at Karama, but can't get an e-dirham. But we've been told we must have one! Does anyone know where to get one? We are also not in Dubai at the moment, so can we get it sent to us?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My friend got mine at the post office in karama when I needed it. I also tried all the banks that I could find on the list that said they would have it, and not a one had them or even knew what it was. Did your contact ask if they were just out or will not be carrying them any longer? 

Who did you have check? Another option is to call the vets, as they help/assist and should be able to direct you to who has them currently.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

leahkay80 said:


> We are bringing our cats to Dubai and have been told we need to get an e-dirham card in order to pay the fees on arrival - ie. we cannot pay by any other means. So far we've been to all the banks and the main post office at Karama, but can't get an e-dirham. But we've been told we must have one! Does anyone know where to get one? We are also not in Dubai at the moment, so can we get it sent to us?


Tried unsuccessfully to get one today,now have a list of participating banks and will try again tomorrow.They are Abu Dhabi National Bank ,National Bank of Dubai ,Commercial Bank of Dubai ,Union National Bank ,National Bank of Sharjah and the Al Mashreq Bank.
List taken from wwwdote-dirhamdotgovdotae .
I'll let you know how i got on.


----------



## leahkay80 (Oct 30, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> My friend got mine at the post office in karama when I needed it. I also tried all the banks that I could find on the list that said they would have it, and not a one had them or even knew what it was. Did your contact ask if they were just out or will not be carrying them any longer?
> 
> Who did you have check? Another option is to call the vets, as they help/assist and should be able to direct you to who has them currently.


I had a friend who was in Dubai check for me. She was told at Karama that they used to stock them, but they no longer do. But they were also aware they were still required by many Govt departments. I'll try a few vets - thanks.


----------



## leahkay80 (Oct 30, 2011)

confused.dom said:


> Tried unsuccessfully to get one today,now have a list of participating banks and will try again tomorrow.They are Abu Dhabi National Bank ,National Bank of Dubai ,Commercial Bank of Dubai ,Union National Bank ,National Bank of Sharjah and the Al Mashreq Bank.
> List taken from wwwdote-dirhamdotgovdotae .
> I'll let you know how i got on.


Good luck with the banks. I tried some but not all of the banks you've mentioned when I was last in Dubai, but no luck. Maybe I just went to the wrong branches. So let me know what particular branch you're successful at!


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

leahkay80 said:


> Good luck with the banks. I tried some but not all of the banks you've mentioned when I was last in Dubai, but no luck. Maybe I just went to the wrong branches. So let me know what particular branch you're successful at!


Commercial Bank of Dubai. Branch outside DNRD building.Exit 53 Shk Zayed (from AD),building is on D88 opposite side to Zabeel Park.Also directly outside Al Jafiliya Metro(across SZ).Enter Bank, teller 7 on right is the guardian of these elusive little cards.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

confused.dom said:


> Commercial Bank of Dubai. Branch outside DNRD building.Exit 53 Shk Zayed (from AD),building is on D88 opposite side to Zabeel Park.Also directly outside Al Jafiliya Metro(across SZ).Enter Bank, teller 7 on right is the guardian of these elusive little cards.


Nice! We just ended up hiring Snoopy Pets to do it when we brought our cats. I didn't think anyone carried these cards anymore.


----------



## CNTOWER (Apr 9, 2011)

confused.dom said:


> Commercial Bank of Dubai. Branch outside DNRD building.Exit 53 Shk Zayed (from AD),building is on D88 opposite side to Zabeel Park.Also directly outside Al Jafiliya Metro(across SZ).Enter Bank, teller 7 on right is the guardian of these elusive little cards.


Thanks a million for that tidbit! It was exactly where you said, and was easy peasy! I parked in the Immigration Building lot, and was out in 10 mins! No body else at any of the banks knew what I was talking about, not even at the post office!...cheers mate! This forum is fantastic!


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

When I imported cats (also from Canada) I went through the struggle of spending hours and hours trying to find an eDirham card. I got one at the National Bank of Abu Dhabi in Dubai Mall. 

Unfortunately I got it the same day my cats arrived so it wasn't activated. I went to pick them up and learned that you simply pay a 20DHS fee for not using an eDirham card. This went against everything it said on the website at the time (January 2012).


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Question for my fellow canucks - did you guys move to dubai or uae and then import your pets from home - did any of you take their pets with them? is it a hassle specially for small dogs?


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

You need to move to Dubai first then import your pets. 

You can't process the forms for a pet import without a full residency visa and you can't get that until you arrive in Dubai and get your medical tests and whatnot.


----------



## CNTOWER (Apr 9, 2011)

After several days spent scouring Dubai for the e-Dirham card, and thanks to confused.com's post on here, I got the card....happy and relieved, I went to the cargo village and went through the process of getting the paperwork in order. First to the agent, then to customs, and finally to the vet. Time to pay...I whip out my prize possession "e-Dirham" cards...only to be told they are the wrong ones! Haha! Not only that, they these ones aren't in use anymore! WOW! Long story short, there are 6 different cards now, each assigned to their respective Ministry. MOEW requires a different card colour than say MOF. So, he then says, we take visa or mastercard....LMAO! Fantastic, done. Wish they would have stated that at the begininng of this ordeal in the instructions, either way, pup is safe and sound and I can get the cards refunded....supposedly! We'll see.


----------



## CNTOWER (Apr 9, 2011)

bangloboy said:


> Question for my fellow canucks - did you guys move to dubai or uae and then import your pets from home - did any of you take their pets with them? is it a hassle specially for small dogs?


We brought our dog afterwards. You will find there is alot of hassle and run around to get established here. Have everthing in order before you begin, because anything outside the box creates even more roadblocks than you can imagine.


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

I was concerned about that but better to be safe then never! Thanks for the tip though - was the import a hassle - what kind of costs am I looking at? 



CNTOWER said:


> We brought our dog afterwards. You will find there is alot of hassle and run around to get established here. Have everthing in order before you begin, because anything outside the box creates even more roadblocks than you can imagine.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> My friend got mine at the post office in karama when I needed it. I also tried all the banks that I could find on the list that said they would have it, and not a one had them or even knew what it was. Did your contact ask if they were just out or will not be carrying them any longer?
> 
> Who did you have check? Another option is to call the vets, as they help/assist and should be able to direct you to who has them currently.


I got this email from Veterinarian-On-Duty
MOEW-Dubai Airport Animal Quarantine(Cargo Village)

2. E-dirham card(g2 card only available in National bank of Abu Dhabi,because g1 e-dirham card is not acceptable anymore) if possible, if not esp if youre coming for the first time, please note that you could pay via credit/debit card master or visa as long as the machine accepts because some card esp with the chip doesnt work all the time.

I will be coming from Spain, with do, so wont be able to get to any banks etc. I hope the above method works?????


----------

